# HOW fast have you been ??



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

How fast have you been??

This may inculded track times,highway straights or what ever else.

If you got pic,vids,etc post them!!

This information will not be used to convict you in any way.:lol:


How fast have you been

0-79 (That is so wrong)

80-129 (Better but you got 400HP)

130-169 (I'am glad to see you putting 400 hp to use!)

170-250 (keep it on the track!! Offical Rice Killer)


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Most every day back and forth to work, I do a nice roll-up in 5th to 100 or so depending on traffic. I drive hard and fast when it is safe and I know I won't scare the shiznit out of people.

Since you asked and my comments on another thread are better suited here, I'll just re-post them:

"This weekend? Let's just say I didn't look at the MPG reading as much as the tach :rofl: This morning, I rode faster than I've ever been in a vehicle. It was the same stretch of rode where my father held the record to date...on Rt. 3 south of Chester, IL in the Mississippi River bottoms between Cora City and the Murpheysboro cut-off, Dad opened up his Buick Wildcat 455. While childhood memories can be a bit skewed, I'm pretty darn sure the spedo topped out at 135, and the needle was pegged. I think I would have beaten my dad today. There wasn't a critter, car, or cop for as far as you could see. I opened her up and stopped at 145...I don't want to know what the extra 20 MPH feels like unless I'm on a track, and besides, if I blow past a Honda at 150, the low pressure I'm generating may just suck them into spin :rofl: "

I love my GTO... :cheers

Gerry


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

how fast? Never been one MPH over 70!  :rofl:


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

smitty's05gto said:


> how fast? Never been one MPH over 70!  :rofl:


Yep...in this video, you probably didn't even break 30 MPH :lol: 

Smitty's Vid


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

143 top speed here. DAMN SMITTY! Buy tires often??:lol: Cool vid!


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Don't know how accurate the speedo is but the digital speedo said 156. I thought I was gonna mess my drawers though, so it was time to slow down. I like going fast at the track better. 12.1 @ 120.4...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

160MPH on the hwy. ( no traffic guys)
105.5at the track with 13.3 1/4


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Never faster than the speed limit....determined by the governor on the car....


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

how fast highway 130mph :willy:


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

145 in a 2.0L Saab Turbo... Coming out of Monarch Pass in Colorado. Not a soul in sight for miles.

In the GTO, no roads straight nor long enough, nor traffic free enough, nor state trooper free enough here in Virginia to get much above 90 without getting your license yanked real fast...

Jim Miller


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

The GTO handles remarkably well at 120 and just starts to fell a little too light at 140...thats the extent I've been so far. But thats also a stock A4 on the interstate. Oneday I would like to go that fast in 1/4!!!


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

goatfarmer said:


> The GTO handles remarkably well at 120 and just starts to fell a little too light at 140...thats the extent I've been so far. But thats also a stock A4 on the interstate. Oneday I would like to go that fast in 1/4!!!


:agree My run was dead calm first thing in the AM with no traffic visible for as far as I could see. It doesn't take too long to climb up to 145 and back down though :rofl: I can't imagine doing that with exhasust mods :cheers


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

157 last night and it still felt pretty strong . I love my Procharger!!!
Joe


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

GTJimbO said:


> In the GTO, no roads straight nor long enough, nor traffic free enough, nor state trooper free enough here in Virginia to get much above 90 without getting your license yanked real fast...
> 
> Jim Miller


Funny you should mention that...

I was running on I95 north tonight out of Richmond and got to 105mph for a spell.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

145 ish - ran out of road. (no traffic 4 lane road)


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Indicated speeds: 150 in the goat, 148 on the bike


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

Took her to 151 mph one time on a deserted, long, straight stretch of highway (not that hard to find here in the desert southwest). Kept it there for a few minutes. Much smoother and more controlled than my 98 Trans Am at 140ish. It got squirrelly at about 135, but the GTO was smooth and still felt remarkably solid! Not sure where the speed limiter is, but I have to find it one day!


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

154 with one passenger ;D


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

130 just so I could pass my friends new gti and let him hear what a v8 sounds like.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

socal gto said:


> 130 just so I could pass my friends new gti and let him hear what a v8 sounds like.


Yeah ther nice cars (gti) and quick put sometimes you got to put them in there place


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

ShoddyHog said:


> Most every day back and forth to work, I do a nice roll-up in 5th to 100 or so depending on traffic. I drive hard and fast when it is safe and I know I won't scare the shiznit out of people.
> 
> Since you asked and my comments on another thread are better suited here, I'll just re-post them:
> 
> ...



Good write up shoddy hog


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

There is a kid here with a Golf Turbo (GTI?) locally that pulled pretty good on my 05 (before the blower) from about 80-on (80mph roll on)- so they can run strong . I know who he is, so I figured I'd show him what my new car can do and he blew up that idea lol.
Joe


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

zerosum said:


> Funny you should mention that...
> 
> I was running on I95 north tonight out of Richmond and got to 105mph for a spell.


yeah I have once or twice along there, but I also know a few friends who've had their ticket pulled, too. I can't afford that as I need to drive for work...

Jim M.


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

*speedometer*

the HP officer told me that I was doing 211 but I told him that my speedometer read only 200:lol:


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Not sure where the speed limiter is said:


> I heard the 06 has no speed limiter/governor...Anyone know anything
> different than that?


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

so far only 115 but can't wait to bring her up to speed,as soon as i can find a good open road!


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

So far my tops was 152 MPH. Clear road with a friend's firebird disappearing in my rearview mirror... :cool


----------



## hunter35 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Need for speed...*

140....and it didnt take long to get there. Passing traffic outside Savanah,Ga.:willy: :cheers


----------



## BAYAREABoS$ (Jun 14, 2006)

165 w/ passenger...didn't take long to get there either...would have kept going but ran into traffic..


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

170ish in Fatbitch (can't remember exact), ran out of road quickly!
159 in Radio.... gear/rev limiter limited (5th gear at redline), plenty more to go in her.


----------



## hunter35 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Light in the front @120*

While driving about 120....the front end seemed like it wanted to lift up....there were high winds that day.:willy: :cheers Just wanted to see if anyone else has experienced the same.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

on the highway 140 on a straight at about 3am in the GTO. On my CBR w/ +2 rear sprocket -1 front I was bouncing off the revlimiter for about 3 minutes straight. I went 64 miles in 31 minutes (that includes stopping for 2 tolls) at about 7am on the I90 The masspike. The stock top speed on my bike is 170 i think sooo I imagine w/ regearing I was down around 155 and that's plenty fast. I don't want to bring the GTO to the track cuz I don't want to ruin it. I'm not into that. I will bring my next bike to the track though and beat the piss outta it cuz that's exactly what they're made for.


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

hunter35 said:


> While driving about 120....the front end seemed like it wanted to lift up....there were high winds that day.:willy: :cheers Just wanted to see if anyone else has experienced the same.


Yep, gets more scary from there.....


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i got 188 MPH out of my 2005 cbr1000rr. stock!!!!! i was still pulling, i just ran out of road. yeeeeee haaaaaa.


----------



## tlcmetrokc (Jul 8, 2006)

ivee been 170 on a crotch rocket and about 150 racing a crotch rocket got scary though, if digital speedos are accurate


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

on the hwy with no traffic i got it to 160


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

I heard that above 140ish speedo's on bikes are off..... any truth to this?


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

...and it was still pulling strong.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

RADIO said:


> I heard that above 140ish speedo's on bikes are off..... any truth to this?


I can't say about other brands but I ride a 1500 Vulcan Classic and it is 10% off at any speed. I use a GPS on long trips and the bike's speedo is always showing 10% fast vs the GPS. At 70 indicated, true speed is 63.

I can't say how the accuracy is above 140 because I don't want to let my bike free fall that far. -Jim


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*140ish 3 times*

140ish 3 times and still pulling hard :cool Waiting for my suspension mods to go any higher  

120 is a weekly occurance and it's not as though you really have to try :lol:


----------



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

*Fast*

152 And Could Have Gone Faster But Backed Off. The 152 Was Acording To My Gps, I Did Not Take The Time To Look At The Speedo Untill I Backed Off. I Wonder What Top Speed Would Be?


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

KURT said:


> 152 And Could Have Gone Faster But Backed Off. The 152 Was Acording To My Gps, I Did Not Take The Time To Look At The Speedo Untill I Backed Off. I Wonder What Top Speed Would Be?



I know, trying to find the time to look at the speedo can be a bit tough at that speed  I have heard the top is 159 Mph, correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

All bike speedos are off from anywhere between 5 and even 12%. Most CBR's (my old bike) are off by about 7-8%. That's why I stated I hit the rev limiter on my bike, not what was indicated on the speedo. The fact that I re-geared the bike further threw my speedo off and messed with the top speed too. Bottom line is, stock bike goes about 165-170, mine w/ upgrades (increased top end) but with re-gearing (decrease top end but increase torque and momentum) probably put me in the 150's and I'll tell you...that is PLENTY fast on a motorcycle.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

RADIO said:


> Yep, gets more scary from there.....


Been to about 120 so far. The car felt a little light. It was a two lane with a lengthy straight.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers For an old fart, 138 was enough. Whee, GTO is strong and certainly was capable of more. Not me though, I would have to change pants.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

130, then hit a curve.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Robertr2000 said:


> 140ish 3 times and still pulling hard :cool Waiting for my suspension mods to go any higher
> 
> 120 is a weekly occurance and it's not as though you really have to try :lol:


I would love to have had this car when I lived in Germany, because this thing BEGS for the Autobahn. I was crusing at 100 today thinking, "This is just NOTHING for this car to cruise like this all day.

Like Groucho said, this car is a GT all the way...they should even put a picture of it in the dictionary. Funny that my biggest concern about the car before buying it was that I wouldn't be comfortable in it for a long drive :lol: Ha...you can't get me out of the car!

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

zerosum said:


> Funny you should mention that...
> 
> I was running on I95 north tonight out of Richmond and got to 105mph for a spell.


I-95 is a highway??? I thought they just straitened out Daytona 364 days out of the year. I don't have many miles north of Richmond, but I-95 is a racetrack south of Virginia Beach / Hampton...or at least it used to be. I was stationed there and put an assload of miles on a Honda Magna around those parts.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

hunter35 said:


> While driving about 120....the front end seemed like it wanted to lift up....there were high winds that day.:willy: :cheers Just wanted to see if anyone else has experienced the same.


Yes, I have. I've done a couple high speed runs in high winds, and IMHO, the Goat doesn't like big gust cross winds. Now, I'm at over 7,000 miles and the wind factor isn't that much of a big deal...it's more just like getting used to the characteristics of a car than anything. Can't blame the car though...I can only compare it to cars I drive 80-90 most of the time, and the Goat is rock solid as any I've driven in that range, if not better.

Gerry


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

Groucho said:


>


Groucho,
I saw you on Friday at the intersection of the 5 FWY and 14 FWY, you were in the laft lane which meant you were going up the 5. I was in the far right going up the 14. You car has the spoiler delete and your black stripes don't go all the way to the back of your car. I could see your profile on my left side and I chucked to myself, now that is Gorucho. This was in a little after 7:00 PM


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

167 last night  - still pulling hard- that blower LOVES the top end!!!
Joe


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Bet you wondering*

I have been 183.24 in a blown vipper my dads best friend. He did on a race track in iowa dont rember the name it was a race track. He has been 225 he said. But he broke the block pistion rod shot out the engine bay and he has not found an block that could hold up to what he is looking to do. he roads races evey now and them. 

I don't know what the boost was but he had 1325 Hp.1200 somthing in torque.

none the less to say i could barely walk after the run


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Oooh forgot Vipers- 213 in my friends Hennessy viper (GPS verified) as a passenger- I think I crapped myself.
Joe


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

I travel 130 miles one way everyday on a turnpike. I usually start out at about 5 in the morning. Not much traffic out at that time of the day. Had her up to 168 and backed off cause the V1 started screaming.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

according to my tech at an L.A. honda dealership, the digital tach on the 05 cbr 1000rr is almost dead nuts. he said that the 188 i saw was basically what i was doing. who knows? all i know is that it was surreal and much more wild than when i do over 200 in a racecar. that is ***** **** compared to a bike. pro GP bike guys put us racecar drivers to shame. they earn their money!


----------



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

*Fast*

157 Gps Varified


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

155 (according to speedo) when GOAT got pissed at Saleen muskydime.:seeya:


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

141 in my '04 (only mod was a K&N drop-in filter panel). Too much crosswind to go any faster that day.
167 in my '06 (stock). The tach indicated about 4250 in 6th, don't know how accurate the digital speedo is when up that high.

To avoid incriminating myself, this all took place on the Talladega backstretch.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

patisi said:


> Groucho,
> I saw you on Friday at the intersection of the 5 FWY and 14 FWY, you were in the laft lane which meant you were going up the 5. I was in the far right going up the 14. You car has the spoiler delete and your black stripes don't go all the way to the back of your car. I could see your profile on my left side and I chucked to myself, now that is Gorucho. This was in a little after 7:00 PM


That would be me.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've been over 600 mph a few times. While having a drink in business class. Top it! Top it!


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I've been over 600 mph a few times. While having a drink in business class. Top it! Top it!


That's cool, as long as you weren't the pilot! :lol:

I'm sure there are some military people on the forum that may have experienced speed that is measured in "Mach" instead of "MPH".


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

BigNick said:


> That's cool, as long as you weren't the pilot! :lol:
> 
> I'm sure there are some military people on the forum that may have experienced speed that is measured in "Mach" instead of "MPH".


I'd respond, but I'd have to kill you after you read the post :cool 

Gerry


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

What the hell is your avatar? A frozen pig head with a frozen bolt in it's head showing a frozen fist?:willy: :lol: :confused


----------



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

101 for me


----------



## AQuick1 (Aug 11, 2006)

145 several times in my bone stock 06 Goat. Haven't found a safe stretch of road to top it out yet. I hit 130-140 at least once a week.


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

120-125 mph has been the fastest, and thats hauling ass. Would like to get her upto about 145-150.


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

i've been to 125 on the 7 mile bridge in the keys in my Monte Carlo. I havn't stretched the Goat's legs yet, and wont be able to until my strut issue is resolved


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

129 in the 69 and boy I tell you that took a lot of guts on the street:willy: , cause this old baby has nearly a stock suspension. 1 1/4" rear sb, 1"fsb, stock repl shocks on all4corners, stock everything else. 140 in my buddy's 98 grand am, it was definately not stock. :rofl:


----------



## 06GeeTeeOOH (Jul 2, 2006)

:seeya: 150 and i crusied at that speed for a few miles and went past a cop standing still shootin and he didnt even move ahah


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

arch&69 said:


> 129 in the 69 and boy I tell you that took a lot of guts on the street:willy: , cause this old baby has nearly a stock suspension. 1 1/4" rear sb, 1"fsb, stock repl shocks on all4corners, stock everything else. 140 in my buddy's 98 grand am, it was definately not stock. :rofl:


Can i get some pic of that grand am my friend has one and wants to mod it.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Can i get some pic of that grand am my friend has one and wants to mod it.


That was actually in 2003 and he sold it later that year, but I know he did have Z3 front fenders, a decent conservative body kit, and a low profile spoiler similar to the 70 GTO. He lowered it 2", custom susp all around. As engine goes, he had full roller valvetrain, a new beefy crank and some ungodly sized turbo, I think only 6psi though. But the thing was a blast to drive in. And yes he could beat my GTO, but that was before my mods, hehe.

I will go check some of my old photos, just in case there is a pic or two of it.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

about 275 kph in a Benz CLK on the German Autobahn, which I think converts to 170mph.


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

*top speed*

I have been around 190 mph on the back seat (as a passanger) on my uncles sport bike back in '04 in Buffalo, NY. I have been 159mph in my '05 GTO, and 13.3 @ 105.5 in the 1/4. I've made a few mods since then and have yet to return to the track. When I ran it at the track, I had stock tires with full psi, pump 91 gas, a moderate program setting, JBA headers (smog legal) and a functional ram air hood. I just wanted to see what I could do on the streets, non track ready. Since then, I have added the B&M short shifter, SLP pully, I plan on using the balls out diablosport track program, 115 racing fuel, and bfgoodrich g-force dot drags (I got hellacious wheelspin in 1st & 2nd without them). Anyone have an idea what I should get in the 1/4 next time I go? Take into consideration that I will be eliminating the wheelspin this time, and I will powershift with a short throw shifter. Thanx


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

ShoddyHog said:


> Most every day back and forth to work, I do a nice roll-up in 5th to 100 or so depending on traffic. I drive hard and fast when it is safe and I know I won't scare the shiznit out of people.
> 
> Since you asked and my comments on another thread are better suited here, I'll just re-post them:
> 
> ...





Thats cool...I know the stretch of road you're talking about well! Just be careful and don't screw up and leave a mess all over the road! 

I grew up in M'boro and moved to Desoto (IL not MO) in 1996. I'm the parts manager at Vic Koenig Chev in C'dale.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

It good that this thread got brought up again. I need to update my top speed. 

I was on a stretch of rte 212 in Wyoming and Montana at the beginning of July on my road trip. I ran the C6 up to 192. I was able to hold it for about 5 miles which took just over a minute and a half. It felt real solid at that speed. Little bumps definately get your attention though. Only mods are a cai and a dyno tune.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

In the Goat ... 116, or thereabouts ... then I ran out of RPM's.

Fastest ever was about 135 in my altima ... still had some room to the floor, and HP.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*120 mph in the GTO  *


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

163, a bunch of times, between 5 and 10 times anyway. Whenever there isn't any traffic on my way to work across a 10 mile bridge over Mobile Bay.....let her rip.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NIeij-LiAdA


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> 163, a bunch of times, between 5 and 10 times anyway. Whenever there isn't any traffic on my way to work across a 10 mile bridge over Mobile Bay.....let her rip.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=NIeij-LiAdA


How can you follow that up? Driving across a bridge one hand on the wheel, one eye on the road while the other hand and eye are on the camera! That's balls!!!

Dusty,
Hope U still don't have that Parkinson rotor shake problem while doing that speed? 

B safe brother.:cheers 
Red.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

...about 30 mph... I only use it to pick up my Metamucil and Geritol...


...but the car has a mind of it's own and sometimes lauches me into warp speed... that's when the Depends come in handy...


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

Bottomed out at 182MPH when it only had 400 HP...BUT-IT WAS DONE BY A RETIRED STOCK CAR RACER from RI on International Speedway Blvd in Daytona. (He wanted to see what it could do) 

I'd like to do it again to see if the extras will bring it to 200MPH-I wish I knew what time my local cops had their shift change lol


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

bklyn77 said:


> Bottomed out at 182MPH when it only had 400 HP...BUT-IT WAS DONE BY A RETIRED STOCK CAR RACER from RI on International Speedway Blvd in Daytona. (He wanted to see what it could do)
> 
> I'd like to do it again to see if the extras will bring it to 200MPH-I wish I knew what time my local cops had their shift change lol



How did he do that? Do you have the speed limiter removed? The most I have ever heard of stock with the limiter installed is 163mph.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My diablosport predator tuner is supposed to remove the governor but I don't think it fully does. My K&N Aircharger CAI might account for a few extra mph, but everytime I've gone balls out, it's always hit 163, no more no less, ALWAYS.


----------



## Zenizlev (Oct 25, 2006)

While in Germany I had a BMW 316i. Basically a 1.6L 4 banger. Used to top it out at 120MPH and cruise at that speed everywhere. Not bad for that small of an engine. Then came my US spec 325i, 2.5L I6. Turns out the the stock chip stops you at 133MPH. This was all German Autobahn tested so 100% legal. Then I moved to Mississippi. After riding in a modded Cobra and hitting 140 I decided I can't let my fastest speed in a car be in the passenger seat. So I'll be hunting for a Goat again in about a month. BMW+Autobahn= lots of fun. BMW+US highways and american drivers= less fun.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

125 on the freeway, moderate traffic...



MJGTOWISH said:


> How fast have you been??
> 
> This may inculded track times,highway straights or what ever else.
> 
> ...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Zenizlev said:


> While in Germany I had a BMW 316i. Basically a 1.6L 4 banger. Used to top it out at 120MPH and cruise at that speed everywhere. Not bad for that small of an engine. Then came my US spec 325i, 2.5L I6. Turns out the the stock chip stops you at 133MPH. This was all German Autobahn tested so 100% legal. Then I moved to Mississippi. After riding in a modded Cobra and hitting 140 I decided I can't let my fastest speed in a car be in the passenger seat. So I'll be hunting for a Goat again in about a month. BMW+Autobahn= lots of fun. BMW+US highways and american drivers= less fun.


Next time try Montana or Nevada. The roads are excellent and they are mostly deserted. I found a corner of Wyoming that also worked for a top end run.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

Dude-He did it stock. I think I still have the soiled boxer shorts to prove it.


GOATTEE said:


> How did he do that? Do you have the speed limiter removed? The most I have ever heard of stock with the limiter installed is 163mph.


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Zenizlev said:


> While in Germany I had a BMW 316i. Basically a 1.6L 4 banger. Used to top it out at 120MPH and cruise at that speed everywhere. Not bad for that small of an engine. Then came my US spec 325i, 2.5L I6. Turns out the the stock chip stops you at 133MPH. This was all German Autobahn tested so 100% legal. Then I moved to Mississippi. After riding in a modded Cobra and hitting 140 I decided I can't let my fastest speed in a car be in the passenger seat. So I'll be hunting for a Goat again in about a month. BMW+Autobahn= lots of fun. BMW+US highways and american drivers= less fun.


Hi Zenislev, by the end of next month I`ll send my daughters 06 GTO from Miami to Germany (she was in Santa Barbara on an Int. School - bought her goat new) and than we`ll see what the top end is. Here on the forum they mostly got it up to 163 mph. I`ll come over to the US for XLR-Rendezvous II on Aug. 12th and we leave LA on monday 13th to Bowling Green/Ky for R II,
first thing I`ll do this day, meet the speed limiter:lol: 

BTW My export-model XLR tops out 282 kph ( 175 mph)
My STS tops out 276 kph ( 171 mph) - these export models doesn`t have a speed limiter:cool 

Before my XLR I`ve had a C5 6 speed - top speed 304 kph ( 188 mph)

Last year for XLR Rendzvous I we had my friends XLR V up to 158 mph when the speed limiter showed up (that`s the US model)

Cadillac`s, Vette`s and GTO`s are excellent cars to drive on german Autobahns:cheers - most german cars are limited to 155 mph 

Harry


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

168 with speed limiter removed.


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

107.61 mph at the drag strip.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

G.T.O said:


> 107.61 mph at the drag strip.


Smart man.


----------



## Zenizlev (Oct 25, 2006)

harrysxlr said:


> Hi Zenislev, by the end of next month I`ll send my daughters 06 GTO from Miami to Germany (she was in Santa Barbara on an Int. School - bought her goat new) and than we`ll see what the top end is. Here on the forum they mostly got it up to 163 mph. I`ll come over to the US for XLR-Rendezvous II on Aug. 12th and we leave LA on monday 13th to Bowling Green/Ky for R II,
> first thing I`ll do this day, meet the speed limiter:lol:
> 
> BTW My export-model XLR tops out 282 kph ( 175 mph)
> ...


I didn't know anything about the GTO when I was in Germany. Maybe I'll go back someday with a GTO. First thing's first, I need to sell my car and get a one.

Fergy, if I'm ever out that way I'll have some fun. Drivers aren't my only reason for thinking the Autobahn is better though, along with no speed limit the roads are absolutely perfect. They're 18 inches thick and extremely well maintained. Since potholes can kill you they make sure there are none.


----------



## aspiringGTOguy (Jul 18, 2007)

does anybody know any good stretches in so cal?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

aspiringGTOguy said:


> does anybody know any good stretches in so cal?


The 99 Freeway between Grapevine and Bakersfield is a great place for stretching the LSx's legs...rail-straight, three-lanes wide, and only lightly patrolled by CHiPpies.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

I had mine on Beaver Run Raceway were I got up to 140 on the back stretch and 130 on the front. I wish it had a longer straight, I really wanna see 158, or get a tuner and get it up to around 170 , that's when I think pee would start to come out. Oh, and I don't know why some people say their car feels light at 100 or 120 because It felt perfectly planted to me, I was taking the fast sweeper just before the back straight at 100mph with my foot to the floor and around .80 to .90 lateral G's:cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

128 on the track at Watkins Glen June 2009


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

108.091 mph (1/4 mile)


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

158 mph then the stupid speed limiter kicked in


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

We picked up our one owner 16,000 mile GTO in Modesto, Ca. We planned to get to Tonopah, Nevada that night. We headed east and crossed the Sierra's just north of Yosemite at Sonora Pass. The road down the back side is a 27% grade in some places. The brakes on the GTO were insane! We headed south passing Mono Lake and then turned east again on highway 120 to the junction of highway 6 between Bishop, Ca. and Tonopah, Nv.

My wife was driving the GTO behind me and as highway 6 heads out into the sage flats near the state line she blew by me. There is a little rise in the road just a mile before the border and as I came over the hill, there were two Nevada Highway Patrol cars blocking the highway, and the GTO. No one else within 40 miles. I pulled up a few minutes later with the cop asking if I was her husband? He said, "I have bad news for you, we clocked her at 110mph coming over the hill." I said, "That is bad news, for her!" The cop grinned and said the good news is that we have the road blocked for a wide load coming from Tonopah, and we have no jurisdiction in California. Whoopee! Next two more Nevada HP cars pulled up, then the wide load, then 2 more HP cars. All six cops were talking about the 110 mph GTO.

We drove the last 80 miles into Tonopah, surrounded. Got a room, parked the GTO and took the Tahoe to get something to eat. On the way back to the motel, I got stopped for 38 in a 25 zone. The cop was highway patrol, but apparently didn't recognize us from earlier, and gave me a warning. Whew.

Next morning we started for home. Check this on a map. We headed east on highway 6 to Warm Springs around the north end of the Nevada Test Site and turned south on 375 (the Extraterrestrial Highway) to Rachel, Nevada. It's big open country out there, typical central Nevada. 25 miles of straight road to the bottom of a valley, 25 miles up the other side to a pass. No fences, no traffic, few animals, and us. The GTO goes 95mph in 3rd gear, 140 in 4th, and a little pull in 5th to 150 when I let off. The son of a bitch pulls hard! 

Anyway, that's our new car and our trip home in it. Almost never made it out of the state of California. It was great fun and a great way to bring home a new high performance car.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Redboots said:


> We picked up our one owner 16,000 mile GTO in Modesto, Ca. We planned to get to Tonopah, Nevada that night. We headed east and crossed the Sierra's just north of Yosemite at Sonora Pass. The road down the back side is a 27% grade in some places. The brakes on the GTO were insane! We headed south passing Mono Lake and then turned east again on highway 120 to the junction of highway 6 between Bishop, Ca. and Tonopah, Nv.
> 
> My wife was driving the GTO behind me and as highway 6 heads out into the sage flats near the state line she blew by me. There is a little rise in the road just a mile before the border and as I came over the hill, there were two Nevada Highway Patrol cars blocking the highway, and the GTO. No one else within 40 miles. I pulled up a few minutes later with the cop asking if I was her husband? He said, "I have bad news for you, we clocked her at 110mph coming over the hill." I said, "That is bad news, for her!" The cop grinned and said the good news is that we have the road blocked for a wide load coming from Tonopah, and we have no jurisdiction in California. Whoopee! Next two more Nevada HP cars pulled up, then the wide load, then 2 more HP cars. All six cops were talking about the 110 mph GTO.
> 
> ...


I made a pass on hwy 375 in my first 2002 Camaro in 2004. I covered the whole 98 miles in 45 minutes for an average speed just under 130. I passed 4 cars going my way and each time I did I'd slow to between 90 and a 100. Also everytime a vehicle was coming at me I'd slow to 70 or so when I was within 3 miles till I knew what it was then I'd resume cruise. When I got to Rachel I slowed to 70. I can't tell you how fast I was running most of the time, the speedo stops at 155. My guess was about 165. The F-body was very comfortable at that speed, the girl with me read a book most of the way. My GTO was much better in the stability part at speed. 

Hwy 120 from route 395 to route 6 is one of the greatest driving roads. You have whoop-de-dos, tight corners and flat fast straights with very little traffic. It compares well to Ca. Hwy 58 from I5 to rt 101.


----------



## A10crewdawg (Nov 9, 2009)

160mph in 5th racing a bmw coming into tucson, az


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

150 on the freeway. last tuesday night @ 10ish, had a good stretch with no cars so i went for it


----------



## liljudge (Oct 8, 2009)

155 in my old 99 Grand Prix GTP, lots of mods

145 in the GTO on I think hwy 76 in Colo. Lajunta to Trinidad. Road was just a little to wavy to push more.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I was hitting 180 in my GTO. Then I switch back to MPH and it read just over 110 MPH, lol. Fastest I've ever driven was in my 2002 Mazda Protege5 on highway 26 in Eastern WA. I hit a hair under 130. It took about two miles to get up to that speed though, and I'm pretty sure I had a tail wind.:lol:


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

For everything that sucks about central Nevada, one thing it has is nice highways and very few cops, and you see 50 miles in every direction! If you've never been to Rachael, Nevada, here is all there is. The Little A'le'Inn. Get it?


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

In the GTO I've been maybe 120. In the C5 I had, I had that up to 155.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

7.44 e.t. @ 184 mph in the1/4 mile in my Camaro, See sig for GTO times.


----------

